# rapid breathing



## Blairtaylor (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know if its normal, but my hedgehog breaths really fast.


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Fast as in - all the time - normal? Or does it only breathe fast after activity or whatever?


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

How fast is 'fast'? can you count the number of breaths he or she takes in ten seconds and let us know? They have a quicker breathing pace than humans and most other animals, so a certain pace would be normal, but it depends on how fast you mean.


----------



## Blairtaylor (Jan 25, 2013)

all the time im looking at her and its too fast to count but she might be shaking constantly im kind of concerned


----------

